# RESCUE BENEFIT AUCTION



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Havanese Fanciers of Canada
2009
RESCUE BENEFIT AUCTION

ON NOW !!!!!!!!!!!

Saturday March 7th to Monday March 16th 
http://www.havanesefanciers.com/rescue

PLACE YOUR BIDS NOW!!!!!!

Help us help those who cannot help themselves


----------

